# Chronic Elite's P/RR/S Journal



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, basically I started gopro's P/RR/S training "routine" and I have been doing it for the past few weeks and decided maybe I should keep an online journal so you guys could maybe help me if I get stuck or hit a plateau. So... yeah I am posting all my logs so far as I am starting this journal mid way through my 10 week cycle before I take my 1 week break to heal.

I basically stole a prewritten routine written by gopro

I am currently doing his suggestion for the first 6 months of the program as:

P/RR/P/P/RR/RR

then I will be moving on to

P/RR/P/RR/S/P/P/RR/RR/S

As suggested by gopro.

Next post will be my routines.

[Age 19, Height 6'0, Weight 185lbs, Body Fat Estimation 25%]

The high body fat number goes hand in hand with me being weaker than your average 185lb'er. My goal is to bulk up and then do a cut. I want my add muscle all over my entire body, before dropping a good 10% body fat.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 4, 2006)

Power Week

*Monday*:

	Dumbell press						3 x 4-6
	Incline Bench Press (with bench at a 15% angle)	3 x 4-6
	Weighted Chest Dips					3 x 4-6

	Military press (smith)					2-3 x 4-6
	Upright Row						2-3 x 4-6
Cheat Lateral						2 x 4-6

*Tuesday*:

	Squats 						3 x 4-6
	Leg Press (45° version)				3 x 4-6
	Single Leg Extension					2 x 4-6
	Lying Leg Curl						3 x 4-6
	Stiff legged Deadlift					2-3 x 4-6

*Thursday*:

	Rack Deadlift (with rackpost at 40 cm above floor level)	3 x 4-6
	Bent Row						          3 x 4-6
	Weighted Pull Up (using a dipping belt with weight)	2-3 x 4-6
	Close Grip Seated Row (cable)				2-3 x 4-6

*Friday*:

	Barbell Curl						2 x 4-6
	Preacher Curl						2 x 4-6
	Hammer Curl						2 x 4-6
	Close Grip Bench Press				3 x 4-6
	Skull Crushers					2 x 4-6
	Single Arm Dumbbell Extensions			2 x 4-6


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 4, 2006)

Rep Range Week

*Monday*:

	Incline Dumbell Press (with bench at 15% incline)	3 x 6-8
	Bench Press							3 x 8-10
	Flyes								2 x 10-12
	Single Arm dumbell press (standing, only 1 dumbell)	2 x 6-8
	Bent Lateral (slightly bent over for focus on medial)	2-3 x 8-10
	Cable Side Lateral						2 x 10-12

*Tuesday*:

	Leg Extension						2 x 8-10
	Hack Squat						3 x 10-12
	One legged Leg Press (these rock!)			3 x 12-15
	Lying Leg Curl						2 x 6-8
	Stiff legged Deadlift					2 x 8-10
	Single Leg Curl					2 x 10-12

*Thursday*:

	CG weighted Chin					2 x 6-8
	WG Cable row (seated) 				2 x 8-10
	Dumbell row						2 x 10-12
	Pull-over						2 x 12-15

*Friday*:

	Alternating dumbell curl				2 x 6-8
	Cable curl						2 x 8-10
	Concentration Curl					1-2 x 10-12

	Weighted dip						3 x 6-8
	Pushdown						2 x 8-10
	Kickback						1-2 x 10-12


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 4, 2006)

I am currently and have been taking the following supplements for roughly 6-7 weeks.

Quint Essence (Multivitamin/Multimineral) Supplement Facts [1 scoop per meal]

Atkins Essential Oils (EFA's Supplement) Supplement Facts [Two softgels daily]

Vitamin E (Mixed tocopherals) Supplement Facts [1-2 softgels daily]

Glucosamine, Chondroitin & MSN (Joint support) MSM 300mg, Glucosamine 300mg, Chondroitin 240mg Per Capsule [2 capsules twice daily]

Vitamin C (500 mg per tablet) [1 tablet twice daily]

Coral Calcium (Fastest absorbing calcium) Supplement Facts [2 capsules twice daily]

I am also taking;

Nitrix

No Xplode

Cellmass

Axis HT

At the recommended dosages.

Hopefully you guys can either compliment or criticize my supplementation so I can make adjustments.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 4, 2006)

Here is my typical daily menu, it rarely changes from this:

Average 2380 Calories daily

*Breakfast* - 394 calories	

2 eggs - 150 cals
1 cup onion - 60 calories
1 cup peppers - 60 calories
1 tablespoon olive oil - 124 calories

*Lunch* - 796 calories

2 cups of rice - 432 calories
1 chicken leg - 264 calories
1 cup of vegetables - 100 calories
1 large salad [1 1/2 cups lettuce, 1/2 cup tomato, 1/2 cucumer, 1/4 cup scallions]

*Dinner* - 796 calories

2 cups of rice - 432 calories
1 chicken leg - 264 calories
1 cup of vegetables - 100 calories

*Other* - 394 calories

2 protein scoop - 112 calories [pre-workout and post-workout]
2 scoops cellmass - 80 calories [post-workout and bed]
3 scoops no xplode - 90 calorie [pre-workout]


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 4, 2006)

Power Week Monday

*Dumbell Press* 
45's - 5 reps
45's - 6 reps
45's - 6 reps

*Incline Bench Press* 
90lbs - 6 reps
100lbs - 6 reps
100lbs - 6 reps

*Cable Cross* (Unable to do weighted dips at this time)
#6 - 6 reps
#7 - 6 reps
#7 - 6 reps

*Military Press* 
70lbs - 6 reps
90lbs - 6 reps
90lbs - 5 reps

*Upright Row* 
60lbs - 6 reps
70lbs - 6 reps
80lbs - 6 reps

*Cheat Lateral* 
30lbs - 6 reps
35lbs - 6 reps


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 4, 2006)

your diet sucks and you take too many supplements, fix your diet


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 4, 2006)

Power Week Tuesday

*Squats* 
110lbs - 6 reps
130lbs - 6 reps
140lbs - 6 reps

*Leg Press* 
230lbs - 6 reps
230lbs - 6 reps
230lbs - 7 reps

*Single Leg Extension*
#5 - 6/6 reps (Separated by "/" means left/right)
#6 - 7/7 reps

*Lying Leg Curl* 
90lbs - 6 reps
90lbs - 6 reps
90lbs - 7 reps

*Stiff Legged Deadlift* 
135lbs - 6 reps
135lbs - 7 reps
135lbs - 8 reps


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 4, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> your diet sucks and you take too many supplements, fix your diet



Well thanks for coming straight out but a suggestion would be nice as to what you feel is missing in it and how I could make it better.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 4, 2006)

Power Week Thursday

*Rack Deadlift* 
130lbs - 6 reps
130lbs - 6 reps
140lbs - 8 reps

*Bent Row*
90lbs - 8 reps
100lbs - 8 reps
110lbs - 7 reps

*Assisted/Weighted Chin* 
40lbs assisted off body weight - 6 reps
40lbs assisted off body weight - 6 reps
40lbs assisted off body weight - 6 reps

*CG Seated Row*
#11 - 6 reps
#11 - 6 reps
#11 - 8 reps


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 4, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Well thanks for coming straight out but a suggestion would be nice as to what you feel is missing in it and how I could make it better.



there is nothing right about your diet. you consume too little protein, not enough good fat, not enough veggies, i could go on and on. read the diet stickies in the diet forum. they will help you big time. 

you take 4 different supplements not including the vitamins and glucosomine...etc (those are fine). Get rid of the nitrix, no xplod, cellmass, and axis. if you want get some creatine, thats it. what the fuck is the point of taking all that shit? 

and i suggest you type out some real goals. not just "bulk up and the do a cut". too general. more along the lines of... i want to increase muscle mass, limit fat gain, increase bench to 300lbs, increase squat to 400lbs, increase deadlift to 450lbs, do this, do that, make my arms this size, make my chest this size. sounds stupid now but it will help you break plateau's in the end.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 4, 2006)

Power Week Friday

*Barbell Curl* 
70lbs - 6 reps
70lbs - 6 reps
70lbs - 6 reps

*Preacher Curl*
60lbs - 6 reps
60lbs - 6 reps

*Hammer Curl* 
40lbs - 3 reps // 35lbs - 3 reps (Couldn't do anymore with 40's)
35lbs - 6 reps

*CG Bench Press*
80lbs - 6 reps
80lbs - 6 reps
80lbs - 6 reps

*Skull Crusher*
50lbs - 6 reps
50lbs - 6 reps

*Single Arm DB Extension*
15lbs - 7 reps
15lbs - 7 reps


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll post my rep range week tomorrow, I need to get some sleep and hopefully recover from my workout earlier today. Thanks for the early criticism, any added criticism is welcome, just try to be nice and don't call me an idiot.  Thanks to all to help me on my journey!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 5, 2006)

Rep Range Week Monday

*Dumbell Press* 
40's - 8 reps
40's - 8 reps
40's - 7 reps

*Bench Press* 
105lbs - 10 reps
105lbs - 8 reps
105lbs - 7 reps

*Flyes*
25 - 8 reps
25 - 8 reps

*Single Arm DB Press* 
30lbs - 8 reps
30lbs - 8 reps

*Bent Lateral* 
20lbs - 10 reps
25lbs - 10 reps
25lbs - 10 reps

*Cable Side Lateral* 
#1 - 12 reps
#1 - 12 reps


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 5, 2006)

Rep Range Week Tuesday

*Leg Extension* 
#12 - 10 reps
#13 - 10 reps

*Hack Squat* 
70lbs - 10 reps
70lbs - 10 reps
70lbs - 12 reps

*One Leg Leg Press*
50lbs - 15 reps
50lbs - 15 reps
50lbs - 15 reps (youch! this one burned)

*Lying Leg Curl* 
70lbs - 10 reps
80lbs - 10 reps

*Stiff Leg Deadlift* 
95lbs - 10 reps
105lbs - 10 reps

*Single Leg Curl* 
#3 - 12/12 reps
#3 - 12/10 reps (Left/Right)


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 5, 2006)

Rep Range Week Thursday

*CG Weighted/Assisted Chin* 
50lbs assisted - 6 reps
70lbs assisted - 8 reps

*WG Cable Row* 
#7 - 10 reps
#8 - 10 reps

*DB Row* 
35lbs - 12 reps
30lbs - 15 reps

*Pullover* 
35lbs - 12 reps
30lbs - 15 reps


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 5, 2006)

Rep Range Week Friday

*Alternatin DB Curl* 
40lbs - 8/8
40lbs - 8/8

*Preacher's Curl* 
50lbs - 10 reps
50lbs - 10 reps

*Concentration Curl*
35lbs - 12/10 reps (Left/Right)
30lbs - 10/13 reps (Left/Right)

*Weighted Dip (No Assist)* 
5 reps
4 reps
6 reps

*Pushdown* 
30lbs - 10 reps
30lbs - 10 reps

*Kickback* 
15lbs - 12/12 reps
15lbs - 12/12 reps


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 5, 2006)

As you can see, many exercises have VERY LOW numbers, and it is not because I am not trying, it is because I litterally am at that point in my fitness. I lost alot of weight doing a low carb diet, 100lbs to be exact, and the weight came off so fast that I lost a good amount of muscle along with it. I am just now barely at the leg strength I was those 100lbs ago, I used to leg press 250lbs with eaze, now I am getting comfortable with 240lbs. But I'm willing to work for my progress.


----------

